# Teryx Belt



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey All

My buddy recently bought a new belt from the local dealer for his '05 750. They sold him a teryx belt and said it was exactly the same size but a more durable belt.

Is this actually the case?

Regards

Y2DJ


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes sir


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Yes sir


Realy? I wonder why more people aren't using them on their Brutes...A Super-Duty OEM belt would be great.


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

T-rex belt 33.563 outside and 1.182 top width 

brute belt 33.375 outside and 1.165 top width

not much. But size IS  differenT.

info is from dayco xtx dimensions...


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So the Brute belt is a little narrower. I wonder if the shieve angle is the same. If so, then deflection still can be adjusted by the shims.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

I just picked up a belt last Friday for the brute and the dealer in Shellbrook SK gave me a teryx belt and told me that this is the only belt they use/sell now for all applications or kawi's. He told me it was a better belt.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

I know vfj said it offers a bit better grip and very slight increase up top.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Wasn't there someone that was tearing up belts really bad and was using the teryx belt? I do not recall the whole post but do remember something like that. Would really like to know if they are a replacement belt for the brute. Has anybody used this belt with good results?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

vforcejohn uses them with success. They had more than just belt problems if they were going through belts that fast.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> vforcejohn uses them with success.


Well that all I need to know. If John uses them, then all we need to do to deal with the extra width is add a shim...or two.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for your comments guys. I really appreciate it.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

A wider belt would provide a little extra overdrive becuase the belt would ride higher on a stock primary. And since the belt is longer it should sit higher in the secondary at rest. This should change the pulley ratio slightly and provide a little better bottom end. Not sure exactly how much you can feel from .020" belt width change but this is the theory on it anyways.

The longer length should more than compensate for the extra .020" in width. You may find that you need to remove shims...


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm running the Teryx belt, I did not have to remove any shims but a buddy of mine did. Local dealer here only sells Teryx belts. I could not tell a difference on bottom end or anything but the belt does seem to hold up better than the stock Brute belt. Doesn't slip as easily.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

*terex belt on bf?*

So I have seen some mention of a terex belt on the brutes. Can somebody tell me more on this? Is it recommended? whats the difference in the two? They are only $1 difference in price of the two, and if Im going to order, Id rather buy the better of the two.

So DISCUSS......


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11694


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like my next mod will be a teryx belt then.... I busted my EPI Severe Duty all to pieces on my last ride and am currently using an OLD OEM belt....its just for back-up, not for riding everyday. Was planning on going back OEM anyways but this sounds like a good idea.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I think it is too Filthy. I did it because thats all my dealer would sell me being I was running 29.5's. My OEM belt lasted a good while. I ran the 29.5's on stock springs for a while and smoked the crap out of that belt several times and it held up lol. I finally wanted to see if it was true you could sling it out of the snorkel. Tis' true!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i merged these 2 theads together.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

Wonder why Kawi is not using the same one belt for both Teryx and BF???


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

arent the primary's slightly different?
need to heck the angles on the belt like nmkawierider said. 
the sheaves might have different angles.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> arent the primary's slightly different?
> need to heck the angles on the belt like nmkawierider said.
> the sheaves might have different angles.


I think the secondary would have to be different too but it looks like quite a few people do used them...even VFJ..so must not be an issue. 

I'm thinking like MeanGreanMan...why two different belts with such a small difference?


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

It seems to me that if the sheave angles are different the belt would not grip as well and it would wear quicker. Anyone got any serious miles on one yet??


----------

